# Whats the age when males quit showering naked with daughters.



## Rivercat (Dec 4, 2019)

As title states wondering what everyones definition of appropriate is and if there is an acceptable work around like wearing board shorts in the shower. We have 4 daughters and so its one of the often complaints of the wife to be burdened with all the bathing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This is weird. I had boys so no help from this barbarian.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Whenever the parent or child is uncomfortable, whichever comes first. 

If they are young enough to need help, can you bath them without getting in?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Why do you have to be naked with them.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Ew.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just wear swim trunks if you need to be IN the tub or shower with them to help them. 
I think once THEY are capable of washing themselves, that pretty much should end it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Creepy to the max. I have two daughters and wouldn’t do that ever... either one.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I guess it's different in every household. I think you have to play it by ear.

My husband and I have no problems with our naked selves around our kids. They are 12 and 10, and they are not uncomfortable showing us their bodies either. We don't take showers together though, unless they need help from us like when they feel sick.

That's the way I grew up so I'm doing what my parents did with me.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Unless they're a ****ing pervert, men never shower with their daughters.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You can bath a small child without being in there with them. We never showered or bathed with the children, it wouldn't have occured to me.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> My husband and I have no problems with our naked selves around our kids. They are 12 and 10, and they are not uncomfortable showing us their bodies either.


I'd bet y'all are anti-Trump and Biden/Harris voters.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Ok, this thread is just creepy.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I have three daughters. My ex (who is a very good dad) stopped as soon as one of girls noticed the difference. Worked well for our family.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

rockon said:


> Ok, this thread is just creepy.


I know. This is in family stuff.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

VladDracul said:


> I'd bet y'all are anti-Trump and Biden/Harris voters.


Drop the poitics; this is some creeptastic ********.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

WTF?!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I think a lot of parents I know including myself bathed with my kid when he was a toddler because otherwise I never had time or space to have a bath. Not sure why it's necessary older than that though. But yeah he has taken a bath alone with me clothed and out of the bath but within earshot since he was 3 or 4. He likes privacy to change now and has preferred that since 6 or 7 so providing he is actually getting dressed I leave him alone. I knock before entering his room and vice versa. Boundaries are good.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Maybe 1 year old?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Laurentium said:


> Maybe 1 year old?


Two, tops...


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

A man should never shower with daughters...or sons, for that matter. It is entirely possible to bathe a child without getting naked and in there with them.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Infants, and toddlers need to be supervised when in the tub, but, why would an adult join them? 

Maybe, (and only) in the wilderness, washing in a lake or river...
But, who does that much, nowadays?

Let children be innocent children as long as possible. 
Society will ruin them soon enough, don't yourself rush it!!


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

VladDracul said:


> I'd bet y'all are anti-Trump and Biden/Harris voters.


She's British. So it would be Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

NTA said:


> She's British. So it would be Jeremy Corbyn.


I think you'll find it's Keir Starmer now...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

NTA said:


> She's British. So it would be Jeremy Corbyn.


He isn't leader now. It's Kier Starmer.


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

@Diana7 and @In Absentia , thanks for the update.


----------



## anonfrank (Apr 18, 2013)

That’s not looked well upon in my neck of the woods. A small child can be bathed without stepping in with him/her. I know there are cultures where this is acceptable, but in my corner of North America, this would result in a knock on the door from the local child welfare folks.


----------



## suburbanmom (May 28, 2018)

This is my wild guess as to what's going on with this thread:

The OPs wife is tired of managing bathtime for all 4 kids.

The OPs wife occasionally showers with her young daughters to save time. 

The OPs wife had asked the OP to help out with bathtime. (Never expecting that he would get in the shower with them.)

The OP posts this here so that he can show it to his wife and be like, "hey, look, it's totally not cool for me to do bathtime."

Either that or he's a total perv!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I think it's entirely possible for you to help out with bathtime clothed, and not in the bath with them. If it is discomfort with seeing them naked maybe add bubbles or do it jointly with your wife, OP?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I have 2 thoughts. One, I have known of several moms that have showered with their young children and no one thought there was anything wrong with it. Two, I think it's really weird for a guy to even consider it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In the Uk small children generally have baths rather than showers. They love to play with toys in the bath and it's often part of their bedtime routine. 
Only once did I ever have a bath with only one of my children when he was still a small baby.I realized then it was far easier to give him his bath on his own.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

When dad's in the shower and mom hands the baby to dad for a quick wash and rinse Beyond that you may need to see a psychiatrist


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

VladDracul said:


> I'd bet y'all are anti-Trump and Biden/Harris voters.


I didn't grow up in the US. I remember as a little child my dad taking showers with me, it might be creepy for you guys but for me it was a normal family activity, I remember him shampooing my hair and singing with me in the shower, then wrapping me with a towel like a burrito and getting me out of the shower. To me it's a heart warming memory, it made me feel loved. Seeing my parents naked wasn't weird, they weren't nudists or anything like that, it was just the way it was in my home, and I think I turned out pretty normal. I'm doing the same thing with my kids and I feel they have the confidence to talk about body issues openly. We talk about puberty, I have explained how their bodies change, and my son has asked about sex already. I have explained to him, and I hope he comes to us with any questions instead of asking his friends or the web. 

I don't shower with my son, but I can shower with my daughter no problem. Not too long ago she was asking me if she could take regular showers with me, and my husband could come in and out of the bathroom and it was and still is the most normal thing for us. 

I thought Europeans were ok with everything about their bodies, they wear tiny bikinis and Speedoes, they have a lot more nudists beaches, they enjoy those hot tubs in the snow where everyone is naked. 

I think it's just different for every culture and every family, and politics don't rule my home. I can't care less about politicians.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Mr.Married said:


> Creepy to the max. I have two daughters and wouldn’t do that ever... either one.





manwithnoname said:


> A man should never shower with daughters...or sons, for that matter. It is entirely possible to bathe a child without getting naked and in there with them.


True. I gave my daughter a bath when she was young and needed help, but it was in the sink and then graduated to the bathtub, and I wasn’t in the tub with her. The same with my son.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

No no no, never!


----------



## Rivercat (Dec 4, 2019)

How many people actually have 4 kids? I suspect we have allot of armchair quarterbacks so to speak. Allot of people are on here condemning me for washing my kids and yet sit with theirs and watch all sorts of soft core porn or R rated movies. 
All the girls got held till they can at least stand up and even then its easier to hold them while I washed and conditioned their hair so that I could keep it out of their eyes and then properly rinse it out. I don’t myself remember anything earlier than 3 years old so didn’t think it much mattered to shower with them at least upto then but now that the youngest is 4 I am uncomfortable showering with any if them but that puts tremendous burden on my wife. So much for reasonable adult discussion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

It is one thing growing up as a nudist.

It your having to ask when it is inappropriate, then it already is.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Rivercat said:


> How many people actually have 4 kids? I suspect we have allot of armchair quarterbacks so to speak. Allot of people are on here condemning me for washing my kids and yet sit with theirs and watch all sorts of soft core porn or R rated movies.
> All the girls got held till they can at least stand up and even then its easier to hold them while I washed and conditioned their hair so that I could keep it out of their eyes and then properly rinse it out. I don’t myself remember anything earlier than 3 years old so didn’t think it much mattered to shower with them at least upto then but now that the youngest is 4 I am uncomfortable showering with any if them but that puts tremendous burden on my wife. So much for reasonable adult discussion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey we did our baby bath tubs and then the tub but I can see the shower. Yes I think 3 is a good cut off for together but I don't think it is wrong at 4 for her to be in a tub and you help with the hair. My child saw us naked probably til 4 or 5 well my child still sometimes catches me naked but we are same sex. My husband stopped being naked about our child about 3. I don't think it is wrong. But you do run some risk obviously. When you child starts school all the people on this board are in communities and if your 5 year talk about seeing your **** in the shower to a friend social services would probably be called. so some common sense as they get older unless you are willing to fight the establishment.

I'm assuming your are a normal dad and not a perv or your wouldn't be asking the question.
Good luck and continue bathing them as they need help with their hair. I think they will stop needing help long before they get 9-10 which is probably when you start cutting off your seeing them naked.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I hate seeing this thread pop up to the top. This is practically disturbing. It makes me think of that loser Dugger kid.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Rivercat said:


> How many people actually have 4 kids? I suspect we have allot of armchair quarterbacks so to speak. Allot of people are on here condemning me for washing my kids and yet sit with theirs and watch all sorts of soft core porn or R rated movies.
> All the girls got held till they can at least stand up and even then its easier to hold them while I washed and conditioned their hair so that I could keep it out of their eyes and then properly rinse it out. I don’t myself remember anything earlier than 3 years old so didn’t think it much mattered to shower with them at least upto then but now that the youngest is 4 I am uncomfortable showering with any if them but that puts tremendous burden on my wife. So much for reasonable adult discussion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had three. Bath time was a blast for ours. I was never in the tub with them.

When they were very little and had a cold, I would hold them under the shower for a little bit during mine. That went to shorts for me and a bottoms for my kids were they were a little older and still to little to be in the shower on their own.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I only had one child but several grandchildren. I helped with their baths until they were old enough to shower alone (and for awhile oversaw those to make sure they were actually getting clean).


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Rivercat said:


> How many people actually have 4 kids?


I do. 

I bathed with my son when he was a newborn. He was my first, and the delivery left me with a pretty bad tear. I could soak and wash him in one session. I seem to remember my ex-husband taking him after he was clean, so I didn't have to stand and risk slipping.

I don't remember if I bathed with the girls, although I did bathe them together - all three, when they were quite young. And I took pictures. 🙂

My ex-husband never bathed with any of them, that I remember.


----------



## suburbanmom (May 28, 2018)

I have 4 kids. I think whoever said, if you have to ask, it's time to stop, is probably right. I think pasta sauce made a really good point, that in some cultures, this is no big deal. But if it feels weird to you, that will get across to your kids.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to the fact that the OP has received enough replies, this thread is now closed.


----------

